# Wind Drift



## FoxPro223 (Jan 16, 2008)

I was out shooting my .223 today and at 140 yards my bullets were drifting 6 inches left. The wind was from right to left at approx 15 mph, does this sound normal, or should i be concerned.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

it all depends on the griain of the bullet and its velocity. A 40 grain bullet shooting at 3200 fps for example sounds like it would drift not quite that much at 150 yards. however if you by chance hit a gust of wind that was around 20mph then yeah.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

thats a .223 for ya!

I also shoot a .223 and its very vulnerable in the wind. I Plan on trading in my .223 after the season for a 22-250


----------



## FoxPro223 (Jan 16, 2008)

55 gr soft point


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LeviM said:


> thats a .223 for ya!
> 
> I also shoot a .223 and its very vulnerable in the wind. I Plan on trading in my .223 after the season for a 22-250


Or Levi do like me and have the 243 in the truck in case the wind is a pain.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I don't want to carry around 2 rifles and shotgun, Seems like a lot of items in the truck


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

was it grouping at 6 inches or more incosistent. personally i never get too concerned if i am within a few inches left or right. its the up and down that bothers me. thats the one i want dead on. after looking at a program that tells me what wind drift you will have it looks like a 55 grain bullet at 150 yard zero and a 15mph side wind with a bullet velocity of 3240fps. it will drift 4.8 inches left. at 20 mph wind drift 6.2" so i wouldn't worry.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Ya but that 6.2 Inch drift in the wrong direction = Miss!! So I would personally be alittle concern of having that IF factor in the back of my mind


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Thats a pea shooter for ya! lol


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd be concerned, too, about a 6.2 inch drift. Drifting one way, it would be a gut shot. Drifting the other way, a clear miss. A gut-shot coyote means a dead coyote within 100 or so yards from what I've seen. The other way, well, I've missed my share on those dogs. 

But I'm a bad enough shot as it is, I don't need extra problems. I better look up my wind-drift specs again. :lol:

Good luck and shoot straight (taking into consideration the wind drift). Saskcoyote


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LeviM said:


> I don't want to carry around 2 rifles and shotgun, Seems like a lot of items in the truck


Before you know it you'll be hunting in a tournament 3 hours from home, your rifle will go to pot on you, and you'll miss a jackrabbit and get 4th place. :wink: Just because you didn't have a spare gun.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> [Before you know it you'll be hunting in a tournament 3 hours from home, your rifle will go to pot on you, and you'll miss a jackrabbit and get 4th place. :wink: Just because you didn't have a spare gun.


In that case my partner should have explaining to do on why he couldn't hit any coyotes or rabbits with his rifle!! I would just be the shotgunner, that something I am good at :wink:


----------



## NDbornandraised (Jan 17, 2008)

The easiest solution would be to know the ballistics and wind drift numbers on the ammo you're throwin at 'em. Search through military sharpshooting/sniper pages to fine solutions to the winddrift issue. But by all means find a wind drift chart. It's a sure fire way to figure out your problem. Also if you're into spending a lil money buy urself a kestrel wind device. They are pocket size and give you an exact down to a decimal point wind reading.

Save some for me. :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LeviM said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > [Before you know it you'll be hunting in a tournament 3 hours from home, your rifle will go to pot on you, and you'll miss a jackrabbit and get 4th place. :wink: Just because you didn't have a spare gun.
> ...


LOL oh yeah.


----------

